# Condições climatéricas!! DAAHHH



## Seringador (30 Ago 2005 às 17:10)

Boas,

Já repararm que o termo " Condições climatéricas ", que é usado pelos nossos meios de comunicação social e demais figuras públicas, como se fosse a palavra mais correcta para utilizar, em vez de verificarem se ela existe, ficam todos orgulhosos de a conjugar com situações de incêndios, seca e gestão da água!  
Pq não aplidar de condições climáticas, meteorológicas ou estado do tempo pq essa existem!

poderiamos aqui colocar as GAF's da imprensa, tanto ao nível do discurso, como da previsão que são noticiadas! que acham?

Um abraço


----------



## GranNevada (30 Ago 2005 às 20:43)

Eh ! Eh ! Eh !

Isso podia levar-nos muito longe ...

Lembro-me de ouvir dizer pelo saudosíssimo Anthímio de Azevedo , nos seus sublimes "Boletins Meteorológicos" da altura , coisas como : " O Território Português sofre uma seca comparável à dos anos tal e tal ... " ; " Atenção homens do mar , amanhã são previstas ondas de 7 a 9 metros na costa Ocidental ..." ; " É possível ver neve em zonas inabituais , abaixo dos 500 metros ..." , e coisas assim !
Agora é TUDO alterações climáticas , aquecimento global , não dão dados ,não dão nada . Está tudo muito mal ,. a meu ver ...
O sensacionalismo impera em todos os níveis e isso , para mim , é uma desgraça   
Tenho muitos dados , dados concretos , como voçês também terão , e NADA permite que se tirem conclusões precipitadas de NADA .
Já houve períodos mais quentes e mais frios do que agora .
Estamos a atravessar um período mais quente ? Não sei ...
Porque é que a Groenlândia se chama isso ? GREENLAND = TERRA VERDE !!!
Já houve períodos mais quentes do que agora ...
E sobre a influência do Homem sobre o Clima já nem falo .
Acho prematuro falar sobre isso com a quantidade IRRISÓRIA de dados de que dispomos - 100 anos , mais ou menos --- uma agulha num palheiro em termos Geológicos .
Vamos com calma que o tempo logo nos dirá algo !
Não sejamos catastrofistas e muito menos "MAYAS" ou "NOSTRADAMUS"     

Cumprimentos


----------



## Dan (30 Ago 2005 às 21:25)

Nem mais, nos anos 70 estávamos a entrar numa nova era glaciar e agora nas vésperas de "arder no inferno".
Também acho que existe ligeireza e muito sensacionalismo na análise dos vários elementos climáticos que sempre apresentaram uma enorme variabilidade.  

Cumprimentos


----------



## GranNevada (30 Ago 2005 às 22:00)

Por acaso terá piada pôr aqui algumas coisa que a imprensa diz sobre o "tempo" .
Vamos lá começar :

"um TUFÃO passou hoje sobre A-Ver-O-Mar provocando vários estragos" - 21 Abril de 1999 na TVI ...
Eu TENHO o video desse tornado ...

Uma repórter da TVI na Guarda , este ano , quando a dita estação anunciou frio de rachar , pergunta a um habitante de uma aldeia : "está frio , não ?"
Resposta : "frio isto ? Não está frio nenhum ..."

NUma estrada , penso que na IP 5 : " E a neve está a dar problemas ?"
Resposta de um camionista : " os senhores conseguiram chegar aqui , não conseguiram , onde está o problema ?"

Eh eh eh . 

Como estas há MUITAS - MANDEM !!!


----------



## Dan (30 Ago 2005 às 22:12)

GranNevada disse:
			
		

> Por acaso terá piada pôr aqui algumas coisa que a imprensa diz sobre o "tempo" .
> Vamos lá começar :
> 
> "um TUFÃO passou hoje sobre A-Ver-O-Mar provocando vários estragos" - 21 Abril de 1999 na TVI ...
> ...




Um erro também muito comum é a confusão de tromba de água com um aguaceiro mais intenso


----------



## Birlao (31 Ago 2005 às 01:40)

Eu sou relativamente novo mas lembro-me qdo era novo das previsões que antes eram feitos com aqueles mapas de isobaras (acho). Na altura não gostava nada pq não percebia mesmo nadinha   mas agora gostava que fosse assim de novo! É uma pena o rumo que as previsões do tempo na TV tomaram!


----------



## Fil (31 Ago 2005 às 01:45)

Eu tenho esta da TVI no dia 11 de Agosto deste ano:






Só mesmo a TVI para dizer que em Agosto a Austrália está em pleno verão...


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2005 às 09:42)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Eu tenho esta da TVI no dia 11 de Agosto deste ano:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta está fixe LOL  

Uma situação que ocorreu qdo aquelas loiras da  SIC apresentavam o estado do tempo foi " O continente irá ser afectado por um sistema pressionário " e " hoje há noite a temperatura irá descer" como se não fosse natural.

eu vou ver no Jn pq em gafes eles são uns ases...   

Que saudades do Anthimio de Azevedo, onde eram apresentadas as cartas sinópticas e das isóbaras... :cry:


----------



## Dan (31 Ago 2005 às 10:11)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Eu tenho esta da TVI no dia 11 de Agosto deste ano:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Essa é extraordinária


----------



## GranNevada (31 Ago 2005 às 12:44)

> Essa é extraordinária



DE FACTO


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (31 Ago 2005 às 17:24)

*Media-gafes*

Olá!
Pois... os media nem sempre sabem usar os melhores termos!
Quando me levanto, normalmente "ouço" o Bom Dia Portugal na RTP1, enquanto me arranjo para sair de casa. As previsões para o dia incluíam sempre coisas do género"...para Porto hoje só há sol à tarde... Em Lisboa há sol todo dia... etc."  
Então, enviei-lhes um e-mail a dizer que há sempre sol, que o sol nasce sempre todos os dias e haverá todos dias sol... previsivelmente até daqui a sensivelmente 5 000 000 000 de anos. O céu pode é estar encoberto com nuvens! 
Não me responderam. Mas adoptaram o que lhes aconselhei: céu com nuvens, muito nublado, pouco nublado.  

Para alem disto, os média com frequência chamam chuviscos a chuva,ou aguaceiros fracos, designam aguaceiros por chuva, classificam chuva torrencial a precipitação moderada, chamam névoas a neblina e ou nevoeiro à neblina, entre outros.

Hilariantes são também as declarações feitas pelo pessoal não meteorologista da Protecção Civil quando falam sobre o tempo ou o descrevem aos órgãos de comunicação.
É só rir!


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2005 às 17:59)

Lord_Of_The_Weather disse:
			
		

> Olá!
> Pois... os media nem sempre sabem usar os melhores termos!
> Quando me levanto, normalmente "ouço" o Bom Dia Portugal na RTP1, enquanto me arranjo para sair de casa. As previsões para o dia incluíam sempre coisas do género"...para Porto hoje só há sol à tarde... Em Lisboa há sol todo dia... etc."
> Então, enviei-lhes um e-mail a dizer que há sempre sol, que o sol nasce sempre todos os dias e haverá todos dias sol... previsivelmente até daqui a sensivelmente 5 000 000 000 de anos. O céu pode é estar encoberto com nuvens!
> ...


Sim para não falar nos profissionai ligados à protecção civil, que vê-se mesmo que não têm sensibilidade para os fazer, mas fazem-no ás vezes e  há um cromo ou outro que tenta atinar, mas espalham-se sempre


----------



## Minho (6 Set 2005 às 22:31)

Viva!
Estes são os erros mais comuns que eu encontro durante o ano na nos imprensa:

- Neve na Serra da Estrela, quantas vezes já ouviram dizer que caiu um nevão com mais de 4 metros de altura! Então cai mais neve na Serra da Estrela do que em qualquer estância dos Pireneus? Será que fazem as medições nos sitios onde passaram as máquinas de tirar neve?

- Quando há uma situação de instabilidade atmosférica provocada por ar frio em altura e consequentemente formação de trovoadas, a imprensa diz: Amanhã de manhã vai estar um dia de sol. Da parte da tarde vai encobrir e chover... Isto traduz uma ideia errada do que pode acontecer. Até porque a chuva em situações de trovoada é muito localizada e não se pode generalizar dessa maneira.


Mas nem tudo está mal. Reparam como de há uns tempos para cá INM começou a indicar as cotas de neve? Até à data as cotas de neve eram:
- "Neve nas terras altas"
- "Neve nas terras mais altas"


----------



## Antonio (26 Out 2005 às 23:09)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Que saudades do Anthimio de Azevedo, onde eram apresentadas as cartas sinópticas e das isóbaras... :cry:


É uma tristeza que nenhum canal apresente uma única carta de isóbaras! Foi exactamente por ver essas cartas que comecei a gostar de meteorologia...


----------



## Seringador (27 Out 2005 às 11:02)

Gostei de ver a entrevista dele qdo lhe questionaram acerca do " Vince " em e, ele respondeu, não havia razão para falar visto que o sistema não iria afectar o território, tal como foi evidenciado pelos post colocados.


----------



## Zoelae (21 Nov 2005 às 02:46)

Antonio disse:
			
		

> É uma tristeza que nenhum canal apresente uma única carta de isóbaras! Foi exactamente por ver essas cartas que comecei a gostar de meteorologia...




Comigo passa-se exactamente o mesmo. 
É um Absurdo. Apresentam as previsões do estado do tempo em 30s.


----------



## Metman (21 Nov 2005 às 18:24)

Quando era miudo não gostava nada dessas cartas pois não percebia nada (tb não é que agora perceba muito   ) mas agora gostava que voltassem


----------



## Seringador (3 Dez 2005 às 10:47)

Hoje o JN indica na parte dedicada ao grande Porto, a ocorrência de um mini-Furacão na praia da Granja???   
Eles não conhecem por acaso a palavra Tornado!!!!!!  
Mas não se pode esperar mais...


----------



## Fil (3 Dez 2005 às 14:54)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Hoje o JN indica na parte dedicada ao grande Porto, a ocorrência de um mini-Furacão na praia da Granja???
> Eles não conhecem por acaso a palavra Tornado!!!!!!
> Mas não se pode esperar mais...



   

Mas houve lá mesmo um tornado?


----------



## Valente (25 Fev 2010 às 08:52)

Pois é... A propósito de "condições climatéricas" aqui vai um texto que, espero, chegue aos olhos dos que tanto gostam dessa expressão 


A PROPÓSITO DE “CONDIÇÕES CLIMATÉRICAS”

	São frequentíssimas não só nos noticiários televisivos e radiofónicos, mas também na imprensa escrita, afirmações do género: “a prova foi prejudicada pelas condições climatéricas” ou “as populações foram afectadas pelas condições climatéricas”.		

	Como poderemos convencer os profissionais da informação, secretários de Estado e até ministros, que a expressão “condições climatéricas”, quando se refere às condições meteorológicas que ocorreram em determinada ocasião, é uma asneira crassa? 

	Expliquemos então, numa linguagem simples, o porquê dessa incorrecção… O termo “clima” refere-se a valores médios dos parâmetros meteorológicos (temperatura, humidade, pluviosidade, vento, visibilidade, etc. ) que caracterizam um determinado local, país ou região, durante um período mais ou menos longo, geralmente 30 anos ou mais. Por exemplo, quando afirmamos que o clima de Sintra é caracterizado por grande humidade e temperatura amena, estamos implicitamente a referir-nos aos valores médios desses parâmetros relativos a algumas dezenas de anos.

	É evidente que se nos quisermos referir ao tempo que ocorreu durante um desafio de futebol, ou à tempestade que assolou a Madeira em Fevereiro de 2010, não poderemos fazê-lo recorrendo à tal expressão. Dever-se-á, isso sim, referir as “condições meteorológicas” ou simplesmente o “tempo”.

	Então por que razão se foge frequentemete à expressão “condições meteorológicas”? Creio que é pelo facto de o termo “meteorológicas”, que vem de “meteoro” (exemplo de meteoros: chuva, chuvisco, granizo, saraiva, nevoeiro, neblina, bruma, etc.), é relativamente difícil de pronunciar, pois facilmente se descamba em dizer “metrológicas”, termo que também existe mas que se refere à ciência “metrologia”, relacionada com pesos e medidas.    

	Já agora uma sugestão para o programa da RTP: por que não levantar esta questão no popular programa “Bom português”, emitido não só para Portugal, mas também para todo o mundo através da RTP Internacional?

	Desculpem a seca (não meteorológica)

	Saudações meteorológicas (e não climatéricas nem metrológicas).

Olavo Rasquinho


----------

